# Goldens born in June 2021



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi All,
We’re bringing home a puppy at the end of August that was born on June, 18. He’s a pup out of Calico Golden Retrievers in Southern California. This is our second goldie as our first sadly passed away last January. We’re excited for this new adventure. Last time around, I found this thread of posts on the forum by folks who’s puppies all share the same birth month to be very useful in terms of development and sharing good ideas. I’ll post a picture once we bring our pup (to be named Koa) home in a few weeks. Looking forward to hearing from others with June puppy birthdays.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello!

We are bringing home a new puppy in two weeks. She is from Nancy Johnson (Heartland Goldens in Nashville TN). Born June 2nd. Nancy is being so generous holding our new girl until I can pick her up after my mother's memorial service in NC. We have two other goldens at the present time. Murphy who is almost 13 years and Griffin who is 6 years. It has been awhile since I have taken care of a puppy so I am looking for lots of support! This will also be my first girl golden!


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are bringing home a new puppy in two weeks. She is from Nancy Johnson (Heartland Goldens in Nashville TN). Born June 2nd. Nancy is being so generous holding our new girl until I can pick her up after my mother's memorial service in NC. We have two other goldens at the present time. Murphy who is almost 13 years and Griffin who is 6 years. It has been awhile since I have taken care of a puppy so I am looking for lots of support! This will also be my first girl golden!
> 
> View attachment 884728


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, Sherrie! She’s gorgeous. My sympathies for your mother. Glad you can have the joy of a puppy coming during this time. Looking forward to sharing questions/strategies as we revisit the land shark puppy months!

- Cindy


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Coolidge said:


> Wow, Sherrie! She’s gorgeous. My sympathies for your mother. Glad you can have the joy of a puppy coming during this time. Looking forward to sharing questions/strategies as we revisit the land shark puppy months!
> 
> - Cindy


What I remember working the best with my last "land shark" is NEVER be without a nylabone or toy in my pocket to immediately put in his or her mouth!!


----------



## dallasgirl (Jun 22, 2021)

We bring home our girlie next Friday!! She was born 06/15. I’m flying out to get her but the flight is only two hours. She’ll be our first pup and we’re so excited— we’ll spend the next week puppy-proofing our place as much as possible.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

So fun! has everyone decided on names yet? We have picked the name Lexi for puppy. At least that has been the chosen name so far of all the different ones my husband and I have come up with! Hubby insists it is his turn to have final say on the name... he claims I picked the name of our last golden.


----------



## dallasgirl (Jun 22, 2021)

Our little one will be Winnie! My fiancé wanted a male named Winston… so we compromised 😂

Her puppy coat is wavy— dad is a little bit wavy and mom is a straight show line. Looks like ancestors have straight coats too. Excited to see what she’ll be!



Pedigree: Wendy x Ledger


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Our new baby boy will be Koa. Getting ourselves together with a lot of new puppy supplies here and starting to get ourselves scheduled for puppy classes! The countdown to our pick up on August 22 has begun! We're so excited!

Murphy x Lyric


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

This is “Fyke’s The Stig of Puppis” (Fyke is the Kennel name and all of the pups in this litter had to have constellation in their registered name). His call name is “Stig.” He is 8 weeks in this pict. He is pictured with our far too patient 11 year old Jameison Newton of Fyke (James) is the second pict.


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Our Koa is coming home on Sunday - very excited!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

First 24 hours at home with Lexi! After a long 6 hour drive from Nashville to Columbus OH. She did great in the car!! Now if my six year old will adjust to having her here!! I think he has his nose bent a little out of joint!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> First 24 hours at home with Lexi! After a long 6 hour drive from Nashville to Columbus OH. She did great in the car!! Now if my six year old will adjust to having her here!! I think he has his nose bent a little out of joint!


And by six year old... I mean my 6 year old golden!!


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> And by six year old... I mean my 6 year old golden!!


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Any tips for your drive? We also have about a six hour drive. How often did you stop? I suspect our little guy will sleep for a lot of it. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Coolidge said:


> Any tips for your drive? We also have about a six hour drive. How often did you stop? I suspect our little guy will sleep for a lot of it. Thanks for any suggestions!


I traveled with Lexi in a crate (small size ) in front passenger seat... so she could see me and I could soothe her if needed. Gave her a bully stick from her breeder and set off. I was prepared to stop as she needed. I ended up only stopping once... carrying her to a good pee spot and then back in the car after an offer of water. She was great. I had paper towels for cleaning up if she got car sick but she didn't. And since it was just me I didn't want to leave her alone in the car so I held going to the restroom myself until I was home. If you have a partner with you it will be much easier. Also my breeder said she likes to stop at Cracker Barrel Restaurants when she travels with dogs because they seem to have more landscaping to give pups a break that aren't as busy as public rest stops. And not to take your puppy to the "designated" pet area at the public rest stop. Best of luck!!


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi All,
Just thought I’d check in and see how all the pups born in June are doing. Our Koa is getting big (almost 30 pounds) and he’s doing great. A wonderful, hilarious handful.

Potty training is going well but we’re very vigilant about taking him out. Now I’m transitioning to having him letting us know even if the door is shut. We’ve got some potty bells (that I haven’t been very consistent about) but he’s going to the door and seems to now really understand that going to the bathroom is for outside. It will be a while before he’s foolproof but not many accidents any more.

Lots of training going on but his latest new circus dog skill is counter surfing and trying to get up on tables. If anyone has any tips for that, I’d appreciate it.

He’s a great swimmer and loves other dogs (he’s been interacting with gentle, vaccinated older dogs). He had his second parvo shot and we’re really looking forward to the third when we can finally get out for some real walks. But we’re taking him around and socializing him every chance we get - park benches, school drop off and pick up with my kids, riding in the cart at the pet store and on and on. 
It’s a lot of work and pretty exhausting keeping a constant eye on him since he will put EVERYTHING in his mouth. But he’s also an incredible amount of fun and joy.

Hope all your puppies are doing well!


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Koa looks so cute! Yes my Lexi is growing so fast. almost 30 lbs right now as well. We seem to have potty training down pretty good and are doing private obedience lessons which is really helping me!! I would love to see how Lexi is with swimming but haven't had the opportunity yet! Saw your post on socks and had to laugh!!! Will try to post pictures as well!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

The Stig is growing like a weed (yes we manage his food very carefully). He is the antithesis of our 11 year old who, as a pup, was laid back and oh, so chill. Stig is an adorable handful. Despite his cleverness in learning everything on leash for rewards- he is incorrigible on furniture, paws on counters, mouthy, and. if given the chance, would be totally destructive. He despises his crate ( not our first rodeo and yes, we have done all the “right” crate training processes) he just hates it- no matter how long, no matter what’s in his Kong. Nonetheless- our dear senior Golden, James, is teaching him to share, to be more gentle and to be patient. That process is really quite amazing. Somewhere in the back of my puppy induced, sleep deprived mind, I know this is a stage and it will pass. Wondering if he will be bigger than James- those feet are looking mighty big…


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> View attachment 886160



Lexi is so cute!! She looks like she’s getting big. I’m so glad that Koa has gotten a bit more “mature” in these passing weeks but I already miss having a smaller, fluff ball. He’s starting to look like a more grown up puppy  our latest challenge is he definitely tries to counter surf and will get up on tables. So we’re trying to train around that and using baby gates of course.


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

sevans said:


> The Stig is growing like a weed (yes we manage his food very carefully). He is the antithesis of our 11 year old who, as a pup, was laid back and oh, so chill. Stig is an adorable handful. Despite his cleverness in learning everything on leash for rewards- he is incorrigible on furniture, paws on counters, mouthy, and. if given the chance, would be totally destructive. He despises his crate ( not our first rodeo and yes, we have done all the “right” crate training processes) he just hates it- no matter how long, no matter what’s in his Kong. Nonetheless- our dear senior Golden, James, is teaching him to share, to be more gentle and to be patient. That process is really quite amazing. Somewhere in the back of my puppy induced, sleep deprived mind, I know this is a stage and it will pass.


So nice that you’ve got your older Golden to teach Stig a few things. Koa gets his paws up on everything these days so we’re trying to work on that. We also have a cat and managing the inter species relationship has been challenging. Koa isn’t aggressive but sure wishes the cat would play with him


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Stig denying any wrongdoing. (He’s lying.)


----------



## clemmy (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi everyone! This is Nugget, his birthday is 6/22, so just turned 4 months. I’m curious how much everyone’s puppies are weighing?
Nugget’s mom is 68# and his dad is 75#, our guy just hit 30# this week, and we’ve gotten some comments from other golden retriever owners in our area that he looks small. Wondering if he is and we need to consult our vet, or if I’m just a worried dog-mom!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Hard to see body score in a seated pict. I am no expert but rules of thumb: should be able to feel ribs but not see them, puppy is eating a high quality breed and age appropriate diet based on age and breed / vet recommendations and puppy is active and bright, worming and vaccinations UTD-then all is well. Our Stig (June 02- so older) weighs 41 lbs. and we watch his food intake (everything is measured-even daily treat allotment) like hawks. Almost impossible to get a pict of him standing still in profile.Mom is on the small end of the breed standard, sire is in the middle- so neither of the parents are particularly large dogs.


----------



## clemmy (Oct 18, 2021)

sevans said:


> Hard to see body score in a seated pict. I am no expert but rules of thumb: should be able to feel ribs but not see them, puppy is eating a high quality breed and age appropriate diet based on age and breed / vet recommendations and puppy is active and bright, worming and vaccinations UTD-then all is well. Our Stig (June 02- so older) weighs 41 lbs. and we watch his food intake (everything is measured-even daily treat allotment) like hawks. Almost impossible to get a pict of him standing still in profile.Mom is on the small end of the breed standard, sire is in the middle- so neither of the parents are particularly large dogs.


That’s super helpful! We just changed his food, his last food wasn’t a match for him so we put him on Pro Plan. Otherwise, he checks all the boxes and is happy and bright! I’ll keep an eye on him, especially with the new food - he could have been gaining more slowly due to his past food. Stig is a cutie 😊


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

clemmy said:


> That’s super helpful! We just changed his food, his last food wasn’t a match for him so we put him on Pro Plan. Otherwise, he checks all the boxes and is happy and bright! I’ll keep an eye on him, especially with the new food - he could have been gaining more slowly due to his past food. Stig is a cutie 😊


While Stig is only our second Golden, everything I have read indicates that lean (but not thin) is best for them as it is easier on their developing joints. Nugget is adorable and his name is perfect!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Lexi is my sixth golden. She is my first girl golden. Born June 2nd. Last vet visit 2 weeks ago she was 32 lbs. I don't really worry too much about her weight. She eats well and I feed her with a slow feeder bowl. (Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy) I try not to give too many treats, but somedays there are probably a few extra!


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Well our little Koa boy hit 20 weeks this weekend and 40 lbs. He’s doing great, but also a sweet, fluffy handful. Exploring a lot more places (parks, trails and beaches) now that he’s done with Parvo shots.

We were getting pretty good about sleeping g in a bit later but boy oh boy were we up early with the time change this morning.

Still obsessed with counter surfing whenever we’re not looking and even though I keep the counters pretty clean, he keeps at it. If anyone has any tips for that I’d appreciate it.

Obedience classes are going well and he’s a quick study and a star student. Not quite the same angel at home as in class 

Getting much better at respecting the cat’s person space and becoming friends.

Finally, he’s teething A LOT. We’ve been working since the beginning on brushing teeth and wondering if I need to back off on that with his teething. I don’t want to hurt his mouth.

Hope everyone’s pups are growing and doing well!

Here’s photo of Koa and our cat Rosie out for a walk together.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

He’s adorable! Our Stig is 22 weeks 43ilb and a very similar story here. He’s been to puppy socialization and he starts “kindergarten today. Sweet but exuberant. He and our senior Golden chew at each other’s faces for hours- it can be frustrating when Stig climbs on top of our old guy but he often intsigates things. It has been great for stig to learn bite inhibition- since our old guy has the softest mouth you can imagine. We too keep every scrap of food clear of the counters but were experiencing the same problem. I read somewhere that empty soda (pop) cans lined up along the edge of the counter work as a deterrent. So, we gave it a try and while it is somewhat unsightly and it is a bit of a pain to move the cans aside every time we want to use the counter, it seeems to be working. He has knocked the cans down a couple of times which makes a racket but is harmless- we are not connected to the event. He has pretty much given up the practice and we are now thinning out the number of cans. The pict with your kitty is adorable.


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

That’s great advice about the cans. I may have to give that one a try!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Coolidge said:


> That’s great advice about the cans. I may have to give that one a try!


Hope it works- do rinse the cans first.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Lexi is growing fast. She is 5 months old and weighs 39lbs. Doing well in her training class but at home she is trying to counter surf as well!! Also loves to jump and still a land shark! Working on all and watching You Tube videos for more help! I have been told to do lots of exercise and training. Here is one picture of working on “Place”


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness - Lexi is so cute and looks so big!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

The Stig at almost 7 months- and his first snowfall! Also “infinity” circle of Goldens- pictured with our lovely senior Golden, Jameson Newton of Fyke. I(No, we do not usually leave his collar on…)


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Wow- our June pups are 7 months old already!! Wondering how the pups in the June group are doing? Stig is much heavier than I thought he was- we weight him yesterday (61lbs!) but we watch his food intake VERY VERY carefully and can still feel those ribs under that wintery fluff- vet says his weight is excellent. He’s almost 22” at the wither- sure hope he makes breed standard. Finally starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel - less “Zoomies” better on walks. Still counter surf if we turn our backs. Have steeled ourselves into doing much more socializing in parks, stores, streets. He sometimes needs his leash under my foot as he sometimes still gets really worked up when people want to pet him. People have been great with helping us socialize him. When people ask to pet him we say “yes- will you help us train him?“ We get the person to offer a treat which he only get to have if all four paws are on the floor. I don’t mind if he’s sitting or standing- but no jumping or no treat. He’s making good progress. Signed him up for intro to scent detection classes to give him a break from obedience. Wondering if he will EVER be able to be out of his crate when we are out of the house… (sigh). Happy New Year everyone- love to hear how your pups are doing/growing.


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Stig is gorgeous! I can’t believe how fast the time has gone. We love our Koa, but it’s definitely still a ton of work. Training is going well and we start another round of obedience classes next week. He’s a sweet boy but still a terrible counter surfer and sock eater if given the chance. And just like Stig, Koa needs to be in his crate when we’re out of the house. But he’s a loving, joyful, smart boy who makes a laugh everyday. 






sevans said:


> Wow- our June pups are 7 months old already!! Wondering how the pups in the June group are doing? Stig is much heavier than I thought he was- we weight him yesterday (61lbs!) but we watch his food intake VERY VERY carefully and can still feel those ribs under that wintery fluff- vet says his weight is excellent. He’s almost 22” at the wither- sure hope he makes breed standard. Finally starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel - less “Zoomies” better on walks. Still counter surf if we turn our backs. Have steeled ourselves into doing much more socializing in parks, stores, streets. He sometimes needs his leash under my foot as he sometimes still gets really worked up when people want to pet him. People have been great with helping us socialize him. When people ask to pet him we say “yes- will you help us train him?“ We get the person to offer a treat which he only get to have if all four paws are on the floor. I don’t mind if he’s sitting or standing- but no jumping or no treat. He’s making good progress. Signed him up for intro to scent detection classes to give him a break from obedience. Wondering if he will EVER be able to be out of his crate when we are out of the house… (sigh). Happy New Year everyone- love to hear how your pups are doing/growing.
> View attachment 888154
> View attachment 888155


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

QUOTE="Coolidge, post: 7887772, member: 55770"]
Stig is gorgeous! I can’t believe how fast the time has gone. We love our Koa, but it’s definitely still a ton of work. Training is going well and we start another round of obedience classes next week. He’s a sweet boy but still a terrible counter surfer and sock eater if given the chance. And just like Stig, Koa needs to be in his crate when we’re out of the house. But he’s a loving, joyful, smart boy who makes a laugh everyday.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Coolidge said:


> View attachment 888163
> 
> View attachment 888165
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh my! He is adorable!!! So nice that he can go to the beach. Stig’s recall is a work in progress- so other than fenced areas- he is still on the long line. It will all come in time. Do keep sending picts to our June boy’s page- it is so fun to see them grow up.
Cheers and Happy New Year!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Puppy Kindergarten grad- (they were being kind).


----------



## RobbinMasters (11 mo ago)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are bringing home a new puppy in two weeks. She is from Nancy Johnson (Heartland Goldens in Nashville TN). Born June 2nd. Nancy is being so generous holding our new girl until I can pick her up after my mother's memorial service in NC. We have two other goldens at the present time. Murphy who is almost 13 years and Griffin who is 6 years. It has been awhile since I have taken care of a puppy so I am looking for lots of support! This will also be my first girl golden!
> 
> View attachment 884728


He's gorgeous! I'd love to hear about your experience with Heartland. We have two Portuguese Water Dogs and are considering adding a Golden Retriever to the mix!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Wondering how all of our other June pups are doing? We started a scent class with Stig to give him a mental break from obedience. He really loves it- I highly recommend it- it has really helped him to learn to focus. Working with a great field dog trainer who has been a huge help with loose leash walking and recall. Stig is still growing- slower, of course but definitely still growing. For those of you with male pups- when (if) are you planning to neuter. We were thinking a year- now not so sure- stuies seem to suggest 18-24 months? Challenge since so many places do not permit intact dogs.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Lexi is getting to be a big girl and lots of energy! I need to get back to working on training with her. We have fallen a little off the wagon lately! She loves to jump up on people so I really need to work on that. My older golden Griffin tries to keep her in-line. Hope everyone is doing well. I can’t believe they are 10 months old!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> View attachment 891290
> Lexi is getting to be a big girl and lots of energy! I need to get back to working on training with her. We have fallen a little off the wagon lately! She loves to jump up on people so I really need to work on that. My older golden Griffin tries to keep her in-line. Hope everyone is doing well. I can’t believe they are 10 months old!


Such a lovely girl!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Hard to believe that Stig is already 10 months old! He still needs to grow into his head  We are doing scent classes with him and continue to work with a field dog trainer who has helped us with establishing amazing loose leash walking and off leash recalls. Kudos to Maria Soto athttps://www.thecanineacamania.com/


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Love getting an update on these June babies. Can’t believe they’re almost a year. Koa gets bigger every week. We love our goof ball, but he can be a handful. We’re doing obedience classes and have tried our hand at some sporting classes too (Treiball). Anything to keep him busy. He’s still doing some counter surfing and trying to eat socks but he’s getting more mature day by day


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

What a sweet face! Yep- the June boys are a handful- we ended up working with a Field Dog trainer who has helped us a great deal. Your boy is adorable! Do you happen to know how tall he is at the wither? We are thinking Stig might not be quite as tall as our older boy. Are you going to netuer? If so, have you decided how long you will wait? Our tainer has suggested that we wait until at least 18 months…


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Stig is absolutely gorgeous and such a pretty color. I measured Koa a few months ago at the withers but not sure now. He weighs about 65 pounds. I put in a few more pics so you could get a better look. We’re going to neuter but somewhere between 18-24 months. He’s definitely still filling out. Someone once told me that Golden Retrievers grow their bodies in the first year, their coat in the 2nd year, and their brains in the third year


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Koa is adorable! I think he looks quite a bit like Stig- but Koa is definitely better proportioned. Stig literally has a giant head right now. I completely agree with the years 1-3 of development! I definitely need to get some more fully and I will post them so you can see what Io mean about the giant head.So hard to get a decent picture of him! I think he weighs about the same as Koa too but that’s another thing i have to do is weigh him again. Do you guys live on the west coast? We are on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

We live in Santa Cruz, CA. It’s a great place for dogs. Love Vancouver Island. I’ve been there briefly and have some close friends who live on Salt Spring Island.


----------



## v.c. 236 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello everyone I hope you don't mind me jumping on board. I have a puppy born July 1 and I thought it might be close enough for this group. My boy Nino is so funny and goofy and the most unique of the three dogs we've raised. I have a question for the group about switching to adult food. Have any of you started to do that yet and what brands are you considering? Just wanted some ideas. Thanks for your reply


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Coolidge said:


> We live in Santa Cruz, CA. It’s a great place for dogs. Love Vancouver Island. I’ve been there briefly and have some close friends who live on Salt Spring Island.


Such a small world. We have had the pleasure of visiting Santa Cruz on our way down to visit my niece when she lived in Pasadena at Cal Tech/JPL. Lovely place- and the best of both worlds (hills and beaches) for dogs! BTW- realize that somehow I managed to cut a few words so my post was ??!!- it was SUPPOSED to say “full body pictures of him…” Saltspring is a short ferry hop from us. Do keep us posted on Koa- who knows? Maybe we can get them together on a beach sometime! Cheers!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

v.c. 236 said:


> Hello everyone I hope you don't mind me jumping on board. I have a puppy born July 1 and I thought it might be close enough for this group. My boy Nino is so funny and goofy and the most unique of the three dogs we've raised. I have a question for the group about switching to adult food. Have any of you started to do that yet and what brands are you considering? Just wanted some ideas. Thanks for your reply


Of course you can jump in!!! Love to see pictures of Nino. I asked the same question of my trainer and my vet and they both suggested it is kind of dictated by how “growthy” the pup is. Ours supposedly still has quite a but of growing to do, so it was suggested that I wait until he was 12 months and then begin a slow switch over.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

The Stig- ten months- where did the time go?


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

10 months! So hard to believe. Stig is looking like a grown up for sure. Can’t believe these June babies will be one year old soon. Sometimes Koa is very mature and sometimes he’s absolutely goof ball, stubborn puppy


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

He is so adorable- I call this the “doglet”stage- not quite a puppy and not yet a dog. So sweet!!


----------



## v.c. 236 (Oct 3, 2020)

This is my dog Nino born July 1, 2021. He just passed his canine good citizen. Not that I am boasting.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

v.c. 236 said:


> This is my dog Nino born July 1, 2021. He just passed his canine good citizen. Not that I am boasting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That’s wonderful- good for you- something I have been thinking about. Such a cute pup!


----------



## Coolidge (Aug 28, 2013)

Nino is darling! And congrats in your CGC. I’ve been thinking about that for Koa as well but I’m not sure he’d pass the “sandwich in the counter test” 😜


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Wow- almost a year old- Stig at 11. months.


----------

